# Wintec Endurance, aka Saddle trades?



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds reasonable to me, as long as you both agree to the terms and there won't be any hard feelings if the trade doesn't work for one person or the other.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

How did the trial go? Im curious about how it worked for you.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Deal still isn't 100% finalized as I've been too sick to take it out on a ride longer than 4/5 miles, but it's looking good. The rigging system buckles sit under the back of my thighs and the front rolls are smaller/more close-contact, which are the only real 'feel' difference I've noticed. I've heard some don't like it/feel like it puts them behind the trot, but maybe since my other was a Wintec too, maybe I'm used to the style as I haven't noticed.

Since then I've learned it is an OLD model. Still in great shape, but flocked as it came out before CAIR, which I am very okay with. Feels more like the nice leather saddles that way. My horse has seemed happy- no hesitation, soreness, or saddle moving/slipping. Just have to get out to some hills and distance to finish the deal.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

What's your horse's build like?


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Honestly, he's pretty easy shape. He's a QH, but ranch-type, not foundation type or shaped like a barrel. Medium/med-wide on the Wintecs with decent withers and typical/normal build with muscling is both decent and fairly symmetrical. I suspect that is why the Wintecs seem to work for us- he's a 'typical' shape they are intended to fit. 

Our only 'issue' is his sensitive skin. He 'roans' out wherever there is any significant heat which has been a challenge in South Texas and Tennessee. He welts up bad in fly season and sometimes even grows back white hair for a while from tick and bug bites. There's even a white spot on his rump where I suspect a bite from a pasture-mate got a bit infected before healing.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Darn. I was hoping he was built like my Arab. I was looking at gettin one of these saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

The newer ones have the shim system built in where you can add more rocker to the bars to fit horses with more curve to them. Haven't used it myself, so can't say how adjustable it really is, but I admit that if you can't go custom, shimming the saddle between the seat and bars to actually change the saddle shape seems like a better deal for the horse and fit than shimming between the bars and horse in the pad. That's all conceptual to me though given my lack of hands-on.


----------

